# Mellins Food jar



## nydigger

I came across this jar while I was digging in Washingtonville, NY this past Tuesday. All that I know is that this company Mellins Food made baby formula and food for invalids. Does anyone have any more information on this type of jar? Ie date or value? I found only small sample  bottles of this style and they where priced out at $26.00. Any help would be greatly appreciated[]


----------



## green dragon

no idea on details or background - but I have the same jar -it is one of my favorite non-sodas. 

  is yours about 6-7" tall ? real nice aqua color.... 

  I have mine displayed over my sink with some other semi-common meds and such, most that I dug but a few cheap finds. 

  will be watchign this for any other info might pop up. 

  ~ AL


----------



## cyberdigger

Mellin's jars are widespread and abundant. Great shelf fodder, but would probably not sell well.. the free sample mini's are the most desirable.. which is kinda backwards cause they were supposed to be free and they're the only ones that people want to buy now..[>:]


----------



## LC

I have one of the small Mellins applied top baby food sample bottles, always thought it was as common as a slick , didn't think it had any value at all . .


----------



## jarsnstuff

I'm not sure about value, but I believe I paid about 10 bucks for the one with label in this photo.


----------



## LC

Here is the Mellins sample bottle that I have .


----------



## nydigger

It is about 6-7 inches tall and the color is amazing


----------



## Jody35150

A couple of later samples.


----------

